# [SOLVED] neostrada usb SUX ;]

## venire

ehh....nie mam już normalnie siły.

przejrzałem wszystkie faki, wszystkie strony po francusku  :Very Happy: 

próbowałem instalować zarówno ze sterów 1.0 .4 jak i 1.9.4, na kernelach 2.6.1 i hardened 2.4.22

zero rezultatu

kompiluje sie toto pięknie, setup'y działają.

robie modprobe eagle-usb (albo adiusbadsl)

działa

robie adictrl -w (albo eaglecośtam -w)

nie działa

pisze że ''-wizard mode'" działa tylko jeśli jest jeden modem  :Very Happy: 

mam jeden modem :]

mam pppoe,pppd,usb działa,podmontowane

modem zawsze ląduje do /proc/bus/usb/001/002 - może to o to chodzi ?

może -wizard patrzy tylko na 001 ?

raczej niemożliwe....prawda?

imho innych urządzeń usb nie mam ;/

oki

ktoś ma jakieś sugestie? ;]

----------

## misterLu

 *Quote:*   

> kompiluje sie toto pięknie, setup'y działają.

 

to juz coś,  a edytujesz potem plik /etc/analog/adiusbadsl.conf

i podmieniasz 0 czy 1 na 8 ??

a czy zamin zrobisz

```
modprobe eagle-usb
```

robisz modprobe uhci ???

chyba ze masz wkompilowane uhci na stałe?

Ja nie mialem kiedys i dluugo zachodzilem głowe, a o takim shicie zapomnialem....

zanim zrobisz potem adictr -i (nie -w) to sprawdz czy 

twoj modem jest wykrywany jako hot-plugin device ?

zrób tail -f /var/log/everything (czy jakoś tak) i rozłącz i podłącz modem do kompa.

Jeśli nic nie zobaczysz, to znaczy ze musisz dokompilować hot-plugin, albo/i usb-brakujące

----------

## venire

nie dosc ze usb wkompilowane, to logi poakzuja normalne dzialanie modemu ;]

co ciekawe - adictrl -i pisze ze nie moze znalezc modemu....  %)

ale modul do modemu zaladowany...i lsusb modem widzi ;]

pomocy!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## misterLu

 *venire wrote:*   

> nie dosc ze usb wkompilowane,

 

a konkretnie co? 

ja mam wkompilowane:

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y

 *Quote:*   

> logi poakzuja normalne dzialanie modemu

 

czyli ? (wklej najlepiej)

----------

## venire

no...w logach mam od hotpluga, standardowo, device connected itd ;]

jajko mam _dokladnie_ tak jak napisales  :Smile: 

no, jeszcze ppp do tego o hotplug ;/

a adictrl/eaglectrl pisze ze nie moze znalzezc zadnego modemu ;]

;(

----------

## misterLu

odpisałbym wcześniej, ale wali mi sie coś cały dzień opera.

Skoro , jak piszesz , masz tak samo skompilowany kernel, to teraz zrób tak:

1)skompiluj ponownie (chyba ze już to zrobiłes) sterowniki do tego Sagem-modemu.

w pliku /etc/analog/adiusbadsl.conf  podmień 0 na 8

2)modprobe uhci

3)modprobe adiusbadsl

zajrzyj do logów:

tail -f /var/log/kernel/current

u mnie przy podłączaniu i odłączaniu modemu pokazuje się takie coś:

```
/var/log/kernel/log-2004-01-29-10:36:11:Jan 27 02:22:17 [kernel] [adi] ADSL device removed

/var/log/kernel/log-2004-01-29-10:36:11:Jan 27 02:25:31 [kernel] usb.c: deregistering driver adiusbadsl

/var/log/kernel/log-2004-01-29-10:36:11:Jan 27 02:25:44 [kernel] [adi] driver V1.0.4 loaded

/var/log/kernel/log-2004-01-29-10:36:11:Jan 27 02:25:44 [kernel] [adi] New USB ADSL device detected, waiting for DSP code...

/var/log/kernel/log-2004-01-29-10:36:11:Jan 27 02:25:44 [kernel] [adi] created proc entry at : /proc/driver/adimodem/003-002

/var/log/kernel/log-2004-01-29-10:36:11:Jan 27 02:26:00 [kernel] [adi] Modem ethernet interface is 'eth1' (mtu 1500)

/var/log/kernel/log-2004-01-29-10:36:11:Jan 27 02:26:09 [kernel] [adi] ioctl ADIUSBADSLOPTIONS received

/var/log/kernel/log-2004-01-29-10:36:11:Jan 27 02:26:09 [kernel] [adi] ioctl ADIUSBADSLDSP received

/var/log/kernel/log-2004-01-29-10:36:11:Jan 27 02:26:25 [kernel] [adi] Modem operational !!

```

wklej wydruk lsmod

----------

## venire

niezabardzo moge logi wkleic, bo nie mam netu...  :Very Happy: 

ale to jest mniej wiecej tak:

[kernel] [adi] driver V1.0.4 loaded 

następnie wpinam modem

pojawia sie new device at xxx

(nie ma nic wiecej...)

i komunikat w stylu device not claimed by any driver (czy cos takiego)

i to koniec ;]

btw...jakiego dokladnie kernela uzywasz i jakie sterowniki modemu?

ja probowalem narazie 2.4.20+sterowniki 1.0.4 oraz 1.9.x

oraz 2.6.1, 2.6.3 + sterowniki 1.9.x

;>

ehhh. mam pecha? ;]

----------

## misterLu

ja yużywam 2.4.20 i sterowników 1.0.4!

czy jesteś pewnien,  że ładujesz moduł

uhci

 ????

sprawdz, czy zmieniłeś zawartość pliku /etc/analog/cośtam (patrz post wyżej) !!!

----------

## venire

tak, jestem pewien  :Smile: 

gdybym go nie ladowal nie mialbym w logach nic o urzadzeniuu, problem w tym ze u ciebie w logu widze ze jak modem wpinasz to od razu kernel laczy modem ze sterownikiem - u mnie nie ;/

----------

## misterLu

podaj link do dokumentacji on-line, z której korzystałeś. 

Może coś znajdziemy..

----------

## venire

heh...dzięki za pomoc....

udało mi się problem rozwiązać.....trochę leniwie  :Smile: 

wymieniłem sagem na thompsona, który od razu zadziałał  :Very Happy: 

swoją drogą, ciekawe co z tym sagemem było...ehhh, ale nie mam czasu/ochoty już dłużej szukać  :Smile: 

jeszcze raz dzięki za pomoc

--solved  :Smile: 

----------

